
Amazon Leverages Its Scale and Infrastructure Beyond Servers and Into Shipping - yaacovtp
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/27/technology/27amazon.html?ex=1335326400&en=453a6952c4a17f37&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
gyro_robo
Wow, way cool. Some friends ran a small business for years that could really
have used this!

